

NBA player selling his branded shoes for $14.99. Disruptive, maybe? - rms
http://www.starbury.com/

======
rms
More info:
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_15/b3979091....](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_15/b3979091.htm)

------
daniel-cussen
Definitely disruptive. I realize it's not extremely recent, but I'd still say
this disrupts things, not unlike EMI's decision to get out of the RIAA. It's
the ideal post that isn't strictly startup-related but is still interesting to
hackers. Upvote x2.

------
garbowza
This has been out for almost 2 years, it's old news.

~~~
trekker7
I'm still glad he posted it, because it's new to me.

